# [mouse]Mx Revolution

## upszot

Hola gente...

 Me estoy dedicando a tratar de configurar bien el mouse "Logitech MX Revolution" 

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # lsusb |grep -i revolution
> 
> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c525 Logitech, Inc. MX Revolution Cordless Mouse

 

Lo que devuelve el "cat /proc/bus/input/devices"

 *Quote:*   

> I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c525 Version=0111
> 
> N: Name="Logitech USB Receiver"
> 
> P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0
> ...

 

Por ahora la configuracion de mi "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" (x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.2) es asi:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
>         Identifier  "MX Rev"
> 
>         Option      "Name"      "Logitech Mx Revolution" 
> ...

 

*1*Aca tengo mi 1er duda... debería de crear una regla de "udev" para el dispositivo (como lo indican en el foro de ubuntu) o siempre me lo va a reconocer como "/dev/input/event13" ?..

     y en el caso que deba crear una regla... que nombre de "Device" le debería de poner?

(me refiero a esto...) DAOU puso asi *Quote:*   

> KERNEL=="event[0-9]*", SYSFS{../name}=="Logitech USB Receiver", SYSFS{../phys}=="usb-0000:00:02.0-4/input0", NAME="input/event9"

  lo que no me cierra es el "NAME", ahi se le puede poner fruta?? (siempre y cuando después se referencia en xorg.conf con lo mismo) (aclaro que no entiendo bien las reglas de udev)

En la siguiente foto identifique los Nros de Botones segun el comando "xev" (x11-apps/xev)

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/4063/mxrevolutionnros.jpg

*2* Mi 2do problema, "xev" no reconoce todos los botones...

     Ejemplo: si presiono el boton del scroll (los referenciados en la foto con 4,5,6,7) no me lo toma... 

     NOTA:Este botón bajo windows (por defecto)tiene 2 posiciones de presionado... 

                  1.si se presiona suavemente se puede ejecutar una acción (el clasico pedado de linux), 

                  2.si se lo presiona a fondo, libera o bloquea el scroll para que tenga un recorrido rápido y mas lento.

Cree el archivo  "$HOME/.Xmodmap" con lo siguiente *Quote:*   

> upszot@M1530 ~ $ grep pointer .Xmodmap 
> 
> pointer = 1 17  3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 2 18 19 20
> 
> 

 

Si lo quieren probar al "vuelo" antes de agregarlo al archivo lo pueden hacer ejecutando

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 17  3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 2 18 19 20"
```

------------------------------------------------------------------

Con dicha configuración, hasta ahora he logrado lo siguiente

     - Click izquierdo                   -> OK (Botón 1)

     - Click del medio                  -> No reconocido por "xev", ver comentario *1*

     - Click Derecho                    -> OK (Botón 3)

     - scroll vertical                    -> OK (Botones 4 Arriba , 5Abajo)

     - scroll horizontal                 -> OK (Botones 6 Izquierda , 7 Derecha )

     - Botón Adelante                  -> OK  (Botón 9 - En el navegador hace adelante)

     - Boton Atrás                       -> OK  (Botón 8 - En el navegador hace atrás)

     - Adelante-rueda-costado      -> sin función (Botón 13)

     - Presión-rueda-costado         -> función "pegar" (Botón 2)

     - Atrás-rueda-costado           -> sin función (Boton 15)

     - swith-app botón                 -> Abre google en el navegador predeterminado (Botón Keycode 225)

--------------------

*3* otras cosas que no entiendo es pq los Botones (2, 9,8 y keycode 225) tienen funcionalidad si yo no se las di... o donde se setea la funcionalidad de los mismos.

*4* Otra de mis dudas es como lograr el "Autocopy" al seleccionar un texto

------------------------------------------------------

Bueno buscando por ahi me tope con varias paginas... (muchas en ingles) y por lo poco de ingles que se... y lo que entendí es que se puede hacer funcionar al menos una parte del botón del medio, con "Revoco"

Encontré este post en el foro en ingles https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-636137.html donde alguien creo un ebuil para el mismo...overlay = http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/dev/betelgeuse/app-misc/revoco/

El problema es que es para la versión 0.3 (en el post dice como modificarlo para la 0.4) pero por lo que vi en la pagina oficial ya esta la 0.5... http://goron.de/~froese/revoco/

Yo no tengo idea de como generar un ebuil pero si alguien, puede ser caritativo y poner como se modifica se lo agradeceré.

Bibliografia:

http://malisa.wordpress.com/2009/01/15/27/

http://andy.hillhome.org/blog/2006/09/27/logitech-mx-revolution-in-linux/

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277388/

Nota final: La idea del post es ir modificandolo con lo que me vayan indicando para lograr configurar bien este mouse y de paso queda un mini How-To para el mismo.

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda de antemano

----------

## Luciernaga

Parece ser que ese tipo de ratón tiene problemas con según que tipos de puertos USB ... ¿has probado de cambiarlo en otros puertos USB?

 :Smile: 

----------

## upszot

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> Parece ser que ese tipo de ratón tiene problemas con según que tipos de puertos USB ... ¿has probado de cambiarlo en otros puertos USB?
> 
> 

 hola, si mi laptop tiene 3 puertos... asiq probe de cambiarle el doggle de uno a otro..

usb1 *Quote:*   

> P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0
> 
> S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input21
> 
> 

 usb2 *Quote:*   

> P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0
> 
> S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input23
> 
> 

 usb3 *Quote:*   

> P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0
> 
> S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input25
> 
> 

 eso es lo unico que cambia al conectarlo en un puerto u otro... y el mouse sigue funcionando sin problemas...

los puertos USB son 2.0 todos.

Saludos

----------

## agdg

Hace poco estuve en una situación similar a la tuya, en mi caso con un trackman de Logitech. Use xev para capturar los código de cada botón, xbindkeys para capturar las pulsaciones y xdotool para simular algunas pulsaciones del ratón como pulsaciones del teclado. En ningún momento necesité crear una regla udev. 

En mi caso, al igual que en el tuyo, algunos botones configurables funcionaban out-of-the-box. Concretamente los botones de avance/retroceso, al igual que a ti, funcionaban perfectamente. Desconozco si es cosa de xorg o del entorno gnome.

Tras dejarlo todo a mi gusto, hice un mini tutorial. Así que mejor momento para hacer un poco de spam  :Razz:  Por si le interesa a alguien, todo el proceso que seguí lo podéis leer en Configurar los botones extras del ratón.

Respecto al autocopiado, hasta donde se existen extensiones para firefox y chromium. Si lo quieres para todo el sistema, imagino que dependerá del entorno que uses pero nunca oí nada para gnome, no se si existirá tal cosa. En cualquier caso, si te sobran botones, siempre puedes mapear la pulsación de uno de los botones del ratón a la combinación ctrl+c del teclado, y problema resulto.

PD: Probé dos programas específicos para configurar productos de Logitech y ninguno me funcionó con mi ratón.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Respecto al autocopiado, hasta donde se existen extensiones para firefox y chromium

 

vaya por delante que no tengo ni pajolera idea de lo que estáis hablando ( en mi vida me he parado a configurar un ratón en linux), pero por el autocopiado ( si es eso lo que yo entiendo por "autocopiado" ) simplemente hay que seleccionar el texto en cuestión con el ratón y para pegarlo pulsar o bien el botón central ( o la reuda) o el botón derecho / izquierdo a la vez. Y esto funciona en todos los entornos / navegadores que he probao desde que uso linux, supongo que será una funcionalidad extra de las X.

saluetes

----------

## agdg

Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo. Tal y como ha dicho gringo, con el botón central (rueda) he copiado y pegado sin problemas: Seleccionar texto -> clic botón central (copia) -> clic botón central (pega).

He probado copiando y pegando texto desde chromium a gedit y funcionó sin problemas. Sin embargo desde gedit a chromium no. Al parecer el cortado, con el botón central, no funciona en gedit ni gnome-calc. Si funciona en evince (pdf) y chromium. No he probado más software.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Seleccionar texto -> clic botón central (copia) -> clic botón central (pega).

 

en mi experiencia el segundo paso ( clic botón central (copia)) es innecesario.

Y acabo de probar con gedit y cierto, no funciona ... juraría que si funcionaba pero vamos, ni idea, apenas uso gedit. De chromium ni idea, nunca lo he usado.

Acabo de hacer unas "minipruebas" y por lo que entiendo gedit lee estrictamente el portapapeles de gnome y lo demás se la refanfinfla.

saluetes

----------

## agdg

Juraría que en las pruebas no me funcionaba si no pulsaba el botón central para la copia. Pero lo acabo de probar, y tanto con evince como con chromium funciona sin problemas simplemente seleccionando y después pulsando el central para pegar. Como antes estaba haciendo las pruebas con chromium/gedit, lo mismo me lié yo mismo y al final terminé pensando que el botón central era necesario para copiar.

Respecto a gedit, si; tal y como dices me di cuenta que solo acepta el contenido del cortapapeles de gnome; al igual que gnome-calc.

----------

